# General > Photography >  Hoy.

## Mystical Potato Head

Hoy bathed in low evening light,Saturday

Sunday afternoon.

Big hill fire,Sunday afternoon

----------


## wifie

Superb - more fabby shots!  Yer doin' that thirds thing wi number 3 aren't you?  Not entirely sure it suits it!   :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Loving the first one MPH. Nicely processed.

----------


## Kenn

First shot for me, just love it when the cliffs turn red and glow.
Second is good too with the slight misty effect.

----------


## buggyracer

first is imo superb!

----------


## dafi

I would have to go for the third with out a doubt.

It captures a moment in time.

 A huge hill fire thats threatening one of the last bits of Scotlands ancient woodland as an enormous cloud of smoke dwarves the Hoy hills like fog or huge cloud. It gives some perspective to the size of the human effort that is going on below it to fight it.

Good picture full of understated drama......spot on!!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> I would have to go for the third with out a doubt.
> 
> It captures a moment in time.
> 
>  A huge hill fire thats threatening one of the last bits of Scotlands ancient woodland as an enormous cloud of smoke dwarves the Hoy hills like fog or huge cloud. It gives some perspective to the size of the human effort that is going on below it to fight it.
> 
> Good picture full of understated drama......spot on!!


I had a horrible feeling it was kinda near that woodland but its been so long since i've been to that part of Hoy i've forgotten exactly where it is.

----------


## Rictina

I adore the first shot, the colours are amazing.

----------


## Deemac

Here's another view of the Big Hill fire taken from Dunnet Head on Sunday. Just loved the eerie sea mist.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cracking shot Deemac,the mist and fog banks were brilliant on Sunday.

----------


## Sporran

All three photos are beautiful, MPH! The first is stunning, with the interesting clouds and rock patterns, and that gorgeous ember glow of the cliffs that I always loved from across the firth!  :Smile:

----------


## wicker05

Stunning shots.  :Smile:

----------

